# Glaubt ihr an Geister?



## ipodxxl (29. Oktober 2007)

Tag zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mich nun mehr als gut über dieses Thema informiert.
Wie steht ihr dazu, glaubt ihr an Geister? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich glaube nicht an sie.

Und bitte ernst bleiben.



greetz


hier oben auch mal edit: &#8364;dit: Was mich noch interressiert an welche Art ihr dann glaubt. Polter , gute, Bösartige?


----------



## x3n0n (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin christlich erzogen worden und selbst auch einer. Ich glaube an den da oben aber ich bin mir auch sicher, dass es auf dieser Erde ziemlich viel dunkles Zeug (absolut ernst gemeint) gibt was unsere Schulweisheiten nicht zu erklären wissen...


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. Oktober 2007)

Also ich glaube überhaupt nicht an so ein verlogenes Zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das stinkt ja zum Himmel. Geister pah, das ist doch alles Hirngespinnste, darauf können nur welche kommen (tschuldigung, nicht persönlich gemeint), die nicht an die realität denken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Für mich existiert Gott ebensowenig wie Geister, Feen und noch anderer Quark!


----------



## Organasilver (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube an Geister, weil ich selber schon die ein oder andere Begegnung mit Phänomenen gemacht hab, die ich mir net anderst erklären kann, wie zum Beispiel mein Opa (zu dem Zeitpunkt schon seit zwei Tagen verstorben) der in einer Menschenmenge in der City steht und mir zuwinkt.....als ich ankam, lag dort am Boden ne Zeitung, mit seiner Todesanzeige aufgeschlagen....erst in dem Moment hat mich voll erwischt, dass er nicht mehr da ist....war schon schlimm...aber zum Thema Gott:

Es gibt eine Wesenheit, die eindeutig mehr Macht besitzt als wir....allerdings halte ich ihn nicht für allwissend oder so...er (oder sie, oder es?) macht Fehler, wie wir auch...


----------



## Denji (KdV) (29. Oktober 2007)

Hm Gute Frage: Kann man nicht so beantworten... naja hat keine bewiesen dass es welche gibt... solang se nicht bewiesen sind muss man immer damit rechnen dass es sie gibt :/ (satzt den keiner versteht^^)

PS: Ich glaub zwar nicht an Geister etc. aber ganz auschliesen möchte ichs doch nicht. (eigentlich egal obs nun welche gibt oder nicht)


----------



## vikale (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Ich persönlich glaube daran das du bisschen zu viel RTL2 gekuckt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (29. Oktober 2007)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Also ich glaube überhaupt nicht an so ein verlogenes Zeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich denk da genau so,es bestimmt nur Gerüchte um anderen leuten angst zu machen,wie das mit dem Himmel und Höllen "wer nichts an die Kirche zahlt kommt in die Hölle" ab da hab ich schon nicht mehr an Gott usw geglaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als die dann noch die Vorhölle oder was es auch war *abgeschaft* haben haben.... ; D


----------



## Jester~ (29. Oktober 2007)

also ich.... _bin ein Geist!_ o_o

buuuuhuuuuuu ~


----------



## Sammies (29. Oktober 2007)

ipodxxl schrieb:


> Tag zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Jester~ schrieb:


> also ich.... _bin ein Geist!_ o_o
> 
> buuuuhuuuuuu ~


@Jester wer lesen kann........^^
btw das mit Geistern is so ne Sache ich persöhnlich sehe diese Sache so Teils Teils....ist das selbe wie mit der Reinkarnation


----------



## Pomela (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube nicht an Geister, Gott, Teufel, Engel, Freitag 13t und sonstigen Humbug, Einbildungen, Hirngespinste...

Nur weil man sich manchmal etwas nicht erklären kann, heisst es nicht, dass es nicht erklärbar wäre.

Ansonsten sind da noch Sinnestäuschungen, die gibt es, hat aber nichts mit Übersinnlichem zu tun.


----------



## Tyalra (29. Oktober 2007)

mir ist das eigentlich alles völlig wayne..
für mich gibt es keine geister, keinen gott und auch keine übernatürlichen kräfte wie z.B wahrsager und die sogenannten leute die sich medium schimpfen und mit toten reden können... meiner meinung nach nehmen die zu viele drogen oder sollten mal zum psychater.

mfg Patrick


----------



## Gamby (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht an Gott und Geister. Ich halt mich eher an das Japanische jing&jang Prinzip alles gute hat was schlechtes alls schlechte hat was gutes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipodxxl (29. Oktober 2007)

Sehr interressant mal darüber zu Erfahren wie ihr denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Teils teils  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das mit deinem Opa und in der Stadt ist schon eine harte Nummer, aber vielleicht hat dich der Tod von ihm ziemlich mitgenommen, und so sieht man halt das ein oder andere? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Würd mich über weitere Antworten freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dit: Was mich noch interressiert an welche Art ihr dann glaubt. Polter , gute, Bösartige?


----------



## Roch (29. Oktober 2007)

hi

also ich glaub nicht an gott bin eher zum buddhismus hin gezogen

an geister hmmm naja ich denk ma ja kann sein aber ander seits wieder so a bledsinn

Mfg Roch


----------



## Thorgun (29. Oktober 2007)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Also ich glaube überhaupt nicht an so ein verlogenes Zeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat, brauch auch keinen Gott.


----------



## Ninjafutzi (29. Oktober 2007)

Also ich persönlich glaube nicht an Geister... warum auch? Zeigt mir einen und ich glaub dran :3
Wobei ich die vorstellung von Naturgeistern faszinierend finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## Gamerhenne (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin christlich erzogen worden, aber aufgrund meiner Skepsis dieser Religion gegenüber bin ich seit vielen jahren heidnisch. Ich kann mit Himmel und Hölle und jüngstem Gericht nichts anfangen und glaube deswegen an andere Dinge. Ich habe noch nie irgendwelche Geister oder Gottheiten oder sonst was abgefahrenes gesehen, aber trotzdem habe ich einen gewissen Glauben, ohne dabei sofort in irgendwelche abgehobenen "Ghostwhisperer"-Sphären raufzuschweben.

P.S. Bevor mich jetzt ( wie immer ) irgendwelche Christen angreifen möchten. Ich akzeptiere und toleriere trotzdem, wenn jemand daran glaubt, aber für MICH ist es eben nichts.


----------



## Pomela (29. Oktober 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat, brauch auch keinen Gott.



Du sagst es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw... Gute Mädchen kommen in den Himmel... böse Mädchen überall hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (29. Oktober 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Freitag 13t und sonstigen Humbug, Einbildungen, Hirngespinste...



Hi,
Nur zur info wegen dem Freitag den 13ten.
Statistisch fallen im Jahr mehr Freitage auf einen 13ten als auf andre Daten wie 10ter oder 28er.
Deshalb sagen uns Jahresstatistiken, das an einem Freitag den 13ten öfter was passiert.
Demnach zu Folge passieren an einem Freitag den 13ten auch mehr gute Dinge als an andren Tagen.

So jetz ham wa wieder was gelernt, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.^^

mfg.vikale


----------



## Pomela (29. Oktober 2007)

Abraham Lincoln wurde 1846 in den Kongress gewählt, John F. Kennedy genau 100 Jahre später, nämlich 1946. 
Lincoln wurde 1860 zum Präsidenten der USA gewählt, Kennedy genau 100 Jahre später, also 1960. 
Kennedy hatte eine Sekretärin namens Lincoln (Evelyn Lincoln). Die oft geäußerte Behauptung, Präsident Lincoln hätte eine Sekretärin namens Kennedy gehabt, ist dagegen aber frei erfunden. 
Sowohl Lincoln als auch Kennedy waren der jeweils zweite Sohn ihrer Eltern. 
Beide Präsidenten wurden in Gegenwart ihrer Ehefrauen durch einen Schuss in den Hinterkopf ermordet, beide starben an einem Freitag (Lincoln wurde an einem Donnerstag angeschossen, er starb am nächsten Tag; Kennedys Attentat fand an einem Freitag statt, er starb sofort). 
Präsident Lincoln wurde im Ford-Theater erschossen, Kennedy saß in einem Wagen der Marke Ford Lincoln. 
Der Mörder von Lincoln schoss in einem Theater und wurde in einem Lagerhaus gefasst. Der Mörder von Kennedy schoss von einem Lagerhaus aus und wurde in einem Theater gefasst. 
Lincoln hielt sich etwa eine Woche vor seiner Ermordung in der Stadt Monroe in Maryland auf, Kennedy wird nachgesagt, er habe ein paar Jahre vor seiner Ermordung ein Verhältnis mit Marylin Monroe gehabt.
Der Nachfolger von Lincoln hieß Johnson (Andrew Johnson) und wurde 1808 geboren. Der Nachfolger von Kennedy hieß ebenfalls Johnson (Lyndon B. Johnson) und wurde genau 100 Jahre nach dem erstgenannten Johnson, also 1908, geboren.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Abraham Lincoln wurde 1846 in den Kongress gewählt, John F. Kennedy genau 100 Jahre später, nämlich 1946.
> Lincoln wurde 1860 zum Präsidenten der USA gewählt, Kennedy genau 100 Jahre später, also 1960.
> Kennedy hatte eine Sekretärin namens Lincoln (Evelyn Lincoln). Die oft geäußerte Behauptung, Präsident Lincoln hätte eine Sekretärin namens Kennedy gehabt, ist dagegen aber frei erfunden.
> Sowohl Lincoln als auch Kennedy waren der jeweils zweite Sohn ihrer Eltern.
> ...



Echt erschreckende Zufälle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönliche glaube weder an Gott oder Geister...solche Geschichten, wie sie Pomela gepostet hat...regen mich doch manchmal ein bissl zum denken an...aber allgemein glaube ich nicht an Gott und Geister.


----------



## Bazdash (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube an Gesiter, habe zwar noch nie einen gesehen, aber doch hatte ich zu Hause schon ein paar mal das Gefühl, dass ich nicht alleine im Zimmer bin (das war, als ich noch zu Hause wohnte, das Haus ist 1889 errichtet worden) Nur weil ich noch nie einen gesehen habe, sage ich nicht, das es keine Geister gibt.


----------



## Vreen (29. Oktober 2007)

ipodxxl schrieb:


> Tag zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




natürlich nicht


----------



## Thront (29. Oktober 2007)

klaro gibt es geister :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





böööööse geister sind das !


----------



## Avyn (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube nicht an Geister, aber ich glaube an soetwas wie Karma (wenn man es denn so bezeichnen möchte). Also nicht nur dass alles was man tut wieder auf einen zurück fällt, sondern auch dass positive wie auch negative Gedanken mehr bewirken als wir denken. Aber ob das nun etwas Übersinnliches ist bezweifle ich. Ich erkläre mir das viel mehr mit dem Unterbewusstsein und der Ausstrahlung von Menschen. Sehr sensible Menschen können Gefühle und Gedanken von anderen oft unterbewusst wahrnehmen ohne dass sie es überhaupt merken (könnte man auch als Intuition bezeichnen).


----------



## Veragron (29. Oktober 2007)

Im Allgemeinen nicht. Aber für mich steht fest, dass es Dinge auf diesem Planeten gibt, die sich nicht mit "normalen" Mitteln erklären lassen.
Und @Bazdash: Das Gefühl kenne ich vom haus meiner Großeltern...die Stadt wurde damals schwer zerbombt (2. Weltkrieg) und man erzählt sich, dass direkt vor dem Haus eine ganze Familie durch eine Bombe umgekommen sei. Insbesondere Nachts wird einem da schon unheimlich...
Geisterbilder & Co: Klick mich!


----------



## Jester~ (30. Oktober 2007)

Sammies schrieb:


> @Jester wer lesen kann........^^
> btw das mit Geistern is so ne Sache ich persöhnlich sehe diese Sache so Teils Teils....ist das selbe wie mit der Reinkarnation



du glaubst mir nicht? ... muhahahahaarr, wirst schon sehen ò_ó

buuhuuu.... ~


----------



## Masterpurzel (30. Oktober 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Geisterbilder & Co: Klick mich!





Interessante Bilder und Videos, was mich aber nicht von meiner Meinung und Überzeugung abbringt.


----------



## Pomela (30. Oktober 2007)

Einige dieser Geisterfotos wurden bereits als Fälschung (meinstens Fehlbelichtung oder Fake) enttarnt...


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2007)

Also dieses Thema droht immer schnell ins lächerliche zu kippen,denn der Mensch versteckt sich hinter seinem Humor wenn er Angst hat...
Glauben heisst nicht wissen.wir können also nur vermuten und Ahnungen äussern.Beweise sind in diesem Bereich schwer zu erbringen und von daher teilt sich die Menge immer gleich in 2 Bereiche:zum einen die, die alles wissenschaftlich erörtern wollen und in die Gruppe die von solchen Sachen von Natur aus fasziniert sind...das zeigt sich hier auch an den grundverschiedenen posts...
ich persönlich glaube das es zwischen Himmel und Erde eine ganze Menge mehr gibt, als unsere Wissenschaft weiss. seit menschengedenken beherrscht uns das Thema Tod,Himmel,Hölle,usw...viele Naturvölker haben nach wie vor Schamanen, viele Menschen die dem Tode nah waren berichten von Lichtern,die sie gesehen haben,wer hatte nicht schon mal ein Deja Vu-Erlebnis, wo er meinte die Situation schon einmal vor seinem geistigen Auge gesehen zu haben?woher kommen wir und wohin gehen wir?die Wissenschaft hat Grenzen.alles was hinter der Grenze ist,ist...Glauben...


----------



## cridi (30. Oktober 2007)

ich mein es gibt geister .. doch die geister sind nur hirngespinste (oder wie man(n) das schreibt)

sie sind nur in unsren köpfen 

meine meinung 

gruss


----------



## Tyalra (30. Oktober 2007)

@shadow24
Die Sache mit dem licht das viele menschen nahe des todes sehen oder bilder wurde schon wissenschaftlich belegt
das sind entladungen die das gehirn als schutzfunktion aussendet und somit erinnerungen oder anderes hervorruft.


----------



## MikkeyDee (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich persönlich glaube an Geister. Ich sehe sogar öfters einen. Meistens am Morgen nach einer durchzechten Nacht, wenn ich an einen Spiegel vorbei gehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikesh (30. Oktober 2007)

Geister? 

Ich bin der Meinung was ich nicht sehen kann wie zB. die Geister, stört mich auch nicht.
Die kann es geben oder auch nicht, da kann man genauso gut sich den Kopf drüber zerbrechen ob es Aliens gibt die Intelligenter als wir sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2007)

Tyalra schrieb:


> @shadow24
> Die Sache mit dem licht das viele menschen nahe des todes sehen oder bilder wurde schon wissenschaftlich belegt
> das sind entladungen die das gehirn als schutzfunktion aussendet und somit erinnerungen oder anderes hervorruft.


wissenschaftlich belegt wage ich zu bezweifeln,denn das Gehirn an sich mit seiner Funktionsweise stellt die Wissenschaft immer noch vor Rätseln.das was du ansprichst betrifft die Synapsen des Gehirns, die verstärkt arbeiten in solche Situationen.doch gleichzeitig haben ganz viele eine ausserkörperliche Erfahrung gemacht,so das sie ihren Körper aus der Vogelperspektive sahen mit allen Details des Zimmers...und was war das was den Körper anschaute?der Geist,die Seele...etwas was jeden einzelnen Menschen zu dem macht was er ist.und wie willst du das wissenschaftlich erklären?


----------



## Vreen (30. Oktober 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Also dieses Thema droht immer schnell ins lächerliche zu kippen,denn der Mensch versteckt sich hinter seinem Humor wenn er Angst hat...
> Glauben heisst nicht wissen.wir können also nur vermuten und Ahnungen äussern.Beweise sind in diesem Bereich schwer zu erbringen und von daher teilt sich die Menge immer gleich in 2 Bereiche:zum einen die, die alles wissenschaftlich erörtern wollen und in die Gruppe die von solchen Sachen von Natur aus fasziniert sind...das zeigt sich hier auch an den grundverschiedenen posts...
> ich persönlich glaube das es zwischen Himmel und Erde eine ganze Menge mehr gibt, als unsere Wissenschaft weiss. seit menschengedenken beherrscht uns das Thema Tod,Himmel,Hölle,usw...viele Naturvölker haben nach wie vor Schamanen, viele Menschen die dem Tode nah waren berichten von Lichtern,die sie gesehen haben,wer hatte nicht schon mal ein Deja Vu-Erlebnis, wo er meinte die Situation schon einmal vor seinem geistigen Auge gesehen zu haben?woher kommen wir und wohin gehen wir?die Wissenschaft hat Grenzen.alles was hinter der Grenze ist,ist...Glauben...



# Frühe Experimente belegten, dass Déjà-vu-Erlebnisse mit neurochemischen Vorgängen in den Temporallappen des Gehirns zusammenhängen. Durch Elektrostimulation der äußeren Temporallappen ließ sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Déjà-vu-Erlebnisses auf das Vierfache erhöhen.
# Traumatische Schädigungen des Temporallappens können Häufungen von Déjà-vu-Erlebnissen nach sich ziehen.
# Eine Überreizung der äußeren Schläfenlappen kann auch bei Epilepsiepatienten auftreten. Viele Betroffene beschreiben Zustände, die einen epileptischen Anfall ankündigen. Diese werden als eine Aura bezeichnet und gehen häufig mit Déjà-vu-Erlebnissen einher.
# Untersuchungen ergaben, dass Déjà-vus oft nach Phasen großer Belastung auftreten, wenn der Stress abebbt und der Mensch sich wieder entspannt.
# Weitere Studien zeigten einen Zusammenhang zwischen der Imaginationsfähigkeit eines Menschen und der Häufigkeit von Déjà-Vus.
# Drogen erhöhen die Chance, diesem Phänomen zu unterliegen.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> # Frühe Experimente belegten, dass Déjà-vu-Erlebnisse mit neurochemischen Vorgängen in den Temporallappen des Gehirns zusammenhängen. Durch Elektrostimulation der äußeren Temporallappen ließ sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Déjà-vu-Erlebnisses auf das Vierfache erhöhen.
> # Traumatische Schädigungen des Temporallappens können Häufungen von Déjà-vu-Erlebnissen nach sich ziehen.
> # Eine Überreizung der äußeren Schläfenlappen kann auch bei Epilepsiepatienten auftreten. Viele Betroffene beschreiben Zustände, die einen epileptischen Anfall ankündigen. Diese werden als eine Aura bezeichnet und gehen häufig mit Déjà-vu-Erlebnissen einher.
> # Untersuchungen ergaben, dass Déjà-vus oft nach Phasen großer Belastung auftreten, wenn der Stress abebbt und der Mensch sich wieder entspannt.
> ...


bleibt bei deinen Betrachtungen trotzdem ungeklärt was ein Deja-Vu wirklich ist...du erklärst zwar die Gründe dafür wie oft und warum Deja-Vus auftreten und was es begünstigt,aber nicht das Phänomen an sich.und letztendlich geht es ja darum etwas in einem Moment wieder zu erkennen,was man in der Vergangenheit "gesehen"/"geträumt" hat...mir beweist das lediglich noch einmal das wir zu wenig über das Gehirn an sich wissen und sogar ja nur ein Bruchteil des Gehirns nutzen.und wenn wir nur die Hälfte unseres Gehirns nutzen würden, könnten wir wahrscheinlich sogar Telekinese betreiben oder Leistungen von Grossrechnern in den Schatten stellen...


----------



## Vreen (30. Oktober 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> bleibt bei deinen Betrachtungen trotzdem ungeklärt was ein Deja-Vu wirklich ist...du erklärst zwar die Gründe dafür wie oft und warum Deja-Vus auftreten und was es begünstigt,aber nicht das Phänomen an sich.und letztendlich geht es ja darum etwas in einem Moment wieder zu erkennen,was man in der Vergangenheit "gesehen"/"geträumt" hat...mir beweist das lediglich noch einmal das wir zu wenig über das Gehirn an sich wissen und sogar ja nur ein Bruchteil des Gehirns nutzen.und wenn wir nur die Hälfte unseres Gehirns nutzen würden, könnten wir wahrscheinlich sogar Telekinese betreiben oder Leistungen von Grossrechnern in den Schatten stellen...




warum muss man denn immer in alles einen tieferen sinn hineininterpretieren?
in einem bestimmten moment denkt man sich an die situation zu erinnern,
das gefühl der erinnerung ist allerdings nur eine art phantomschmerz, das kann man hinnehmen oder sich sonstwas überlegen was das bedeuten könnte,
wenn man genug fantasie hat findet man immer was.

und was bitte soll der quatsch mit der telekinese?
telekinese kann leistung grösser als ein großrechner bringen?
häh?
welcher großrechner kann schon telekinese?
und von welcher art Leistung redest du überhaupt?


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> warum muss man denn immer in alles einen tieferen sinn hineininterpretieren?
> in einem bestimmten moment denkt man sich an die situation zu erinnern,
> das gefühl der erinnerung ist allerdings nur eine art phantomschmerz, das kann man hinnehmen oder sich sonstwas überlegen was das bedeuten könnte,
> wenn man genug fantasie hat findet man immer was.
> ...


es geht nicht darum ein Sinn reinzuinterpretieren sondern in diesem Thread geht es um Geister und Glauben und somit Aussergewöhnliches...
ich deutete in einem post vorher schon an,das sich dieses Thema in zwei Lager spalten wird:die,die alles wissenschaftlich erklären wollen und die,die Phänomene mit Fantasie oder etwas übernatürlichen in Verbindung bringen.ich versuch den Spagat zwischen beiden,aber denke einfach das bei manchen Dingen die Wissenschaft einfach nicht mehr eindeutig erklären kann worum es geht,wie z.B. bei der Seele des Menschen.auch ich(selbst wenn du es jetzt nicht glauben magst) versuch erstmal Situationen und Berichte zu analysieren und mit dem Ratio zu erklären,so wie du es machst.aber ich gerate bei manchen Sachen auch einfach in Erklärungsnöte...
so auch zu deinem Missverständnis bezüglich Telekinese.denn es gab wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen wo Testpersonen,die nachweislich Dinge mit Hilfe ihrer Gedanken(ich sprech hier von Streichholzschachteln 3mm weit) bewegt haben.diese wurden an Geräten zur Messung von Gehirnströmen angeschlossen und es wurde festgestellt das diese Personen(durch genetische Fehler?) Teile des Hirns nutzen konnten,die wir normalerweise nicht nutzen können...
und der Satz Telekinese und Grossrechnerleistung ist durch ein "oder" getrennt, das bedeutet,dass man durch Nutzung der anderen Gehirnhälfte ENTWEDER z.B.Telekinese,ODER mehr Leistung als ein Grossrechner zustanden bringen könnte.wie z.B.die Personen die die Zahl Pi bis auf 20000 Stellen hinter dem Komma berechnen können,oder Aufagben schneller als ein Rechner bewältigen können


----------



## Skyko (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube nur an den großen WoW Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (30. Oktober 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum ein Sinn reinzuinterpretieren sondern in diesem Thread geht es um Geister und Glauben und somit Aussergewöhnliches...
> ich deutete in einem post vorher schon an,das sich dieses Thema in zwei Lager spalten wird:die,die alles wissenschaftlich erklären wollen und die,die Phänomene mit Fantasie oder etwas übernatürlichen in Verbindung bringen.ich versuch den Spagat zwischen beiden,aber denke einfach das bei manchen Dingen die Wissenschaft einfach nicht mehr eindeutig erklären kann worum es geht,wie z.B. bei der Seele des Menschen.auch ich(selbst wenn du es jetzt nicht glauben magst) versuch erstmal Situationen und Berichte zu analysieren und mit dem Ratio zu erklären,so wie du es machst.aber ich gerate bei manchen Sachen auch einfach in Erklärungsnöte...
> so auch zu deinem Missverständnis bezüglich Telekinese.denn es gab wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen wo Testpersonen,die nachweislich Dinge mit Hilfe ihrer Gedanken(ich sprech hier von Streichholzschachteln 3mm weit) bewegt haben.diese wurden an Geräten zur Messung von Gehirnströmen angeschlossen und es wurde festgestellt das diese Personen(durch genetische Fehler?) Teile des Hirns nutzen konnten,die wir normalerweise nicht nutzen können...
> und der Satz Telekinese und Grossrechnerleistung ist durch ein "oder" getrennt, das bedeutet,dass man durch Nutzung der anderen Gehirnhälfte ENTWEDER z.B.Telekinese,ODER mehr Leistung als ein Grossrechner zustanden bringen könnte.wie z.B.die Personen die die Zahl Pi bis auf 20000 Stellen hinter dem Komma berechnen können,oder Aufagben schneller als ein Rechner bewältigen können




das interessante an solchen tests die angeblich irgendwelche paranormalen fähigkeiten beweisen ist immer das sie irgendwo auf der welt, unter ausschluss der öffentlichkeit stattfinden und man nur in irgendwelchen randnotizen im internet darüber lesen kann.
wenn sowas wirklich zu beweisen wäre wäre das aber definitiv anders.
wenn jemand beim guinessbuch anruft weil er zb 10 minuten die luft anhalten kann kommen direkt ein paar experten die den versuch überwachen, und das ergebniss des versuchs wird notariel beglaubigt das jeder sich sicher sein kann das er wirklich stattgefunden hat und stimmt.
wenn irgendjemand auf der welt wirklich in der lage wäre nur mit hilfe seines willens gegenstände zu verrücken, ohne irgendwelche tricks, du kannst mir glauben die ganze welt würde es wissen wollen und es würde in den 18 uhr nachrichten laufen.
was uns also bleibt ist der gutglaube an tolle sachen die uns hoffnung geben und typen wie david copperfield und uri geller.

und bzgl der großrechenrfähigkeiten,
bestimmte geisteskrankheiten können menschen tatsächlich in die lage bringen hoch komplexe rechenaufgaben unbewusst zu lösen, ein fotografisches gedächnis zu haben etc pp.
letztendlich liegt sowas aber immer an fehlschaltungen im gehirn und sind die totale ausnahme,
die meisten menschen die derartig beeinträchtigt sind haben eher einfach geistig behindert und beeinträchtigt,
sind epileptiker und/oder autisten, und meistens nicht in der lage soziale kontakte zu anderen menschen aufzubauen,
zu sowas in der lage zu sein bedeutet nichts gutes, und ist auch für niemanden zu erreichen,
letztendlich weiss man nur das im gehirn etwas kaputt ist was sich so auswirkt.
das ist nichts phantastisches, nichts romantisches und auch nichts gutes.

und grundsätzlich muss ich sagen das deine aussage das dinge entweder wissenschaftlich zu erklären sind oder übernatürlich sind echt quatsch ist.
sie beinhaltet nämlich keine relation zur momentanen stufe irgendwelcher technologien,
genauso könnte man sagen das zb nordlicherter übernatürlich sind,
wie man es getan hat bis die wissenschaft rausgefunden hat das es nur luftmoleküle sind die durch die magnetosphäre zum leuchten angeregt werden.


----------



## Crothar (30. Oktober 2007)

nö. kurz um---- Sowas Fiktives ney =D ansich glaube ich nicht mal an nostradamus, dieser solche dinge zb. so Blumig umschrieb was quasi ansich alles eintreten hätte könnten, gut mit der kursk da kam ich ins zweifeln aber ansich denke ich mal alles blumig umschrieben so das man quasi alles reininterpretieren könnte. geister nein, ausser ich schaue in den spiegel kurz nachm aufstehen, da erschrecke ich immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (31. Oktober 2007)

Crothar schrieb:


> nö. kurz um---- Sowas Fiktives ney =D ansich glaube ich nicht mal an nostradamus, dieser solche dinge zb. so Blumig umschrieb was quasi ansich alles eintreten hätte könnten, gut mit der kursk da kam ich ins zweifeln aber ansich denke ich mal alles blumig umschrieben so das man quasi alles reininterpretieren könnte. geister nein, ausser ich schaue in den spiegel kurz nachm aufstehen, da erschrecke ich immer wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




an nostradamus kannste ruhig glauben,
der hat definitiv gelebt damals


----------



## cridi (31. Oktober 2007)

Skyko schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur an den großen WoW Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




heisst der etwa blizzard??!!


----------



## shadow24 (31. Oktober 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> das interessante an solchen tests die angeblich irgendwelche paranormalen fähigkeiten beweisen ist immer das sie irgendwo auf der welt, unter ausschluss der öffentlichkeit stattfinden und man nur in irgendwelchen randnotizen im internet darüber lesen kann.
> wenn sowas wirklich zu beweisen wäre wäre das aber definitiv anders.
> wenn jemand beim guinessbuch anruft weil er zb 10 minuten die luft anhalten kann kommen direkt ein paar experten die den versuch überwachen, und das ergebniss des versuchs wird notariel beglaubigt das jeder sich sicher sein kann das er wirklich stattgefunden hat und stimmt.
> wenn irgendjemand auf der welt wirklich in der lage wäre nur mit hilfe seines willens gegenstände zu verrücken, ohne irgendwelche tricks, du kannst mir glauben die ganze welt würde es wissen wollen und es würde in den 18 uhr nachrichten laufen.
> ...


Vreen,ich glaub du bist als Hexenmeister nicht nur im Spiel mein ärgster Gegener(ich=Holy Pala) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider konnte ich heute nicht auf deinen letzten Beitrag antworten, aber morgen werd ich auf deine verdrehten Sätze antworten...z.B. mit den Authisten.auch mir ist dieses Phänomen(spätestens seit Rain Man) bekannt.aber ich habe mit keiner Silbe erwähnt das Leistungen, in der Grössenordnung eines Hochleistungsrechners, als erstrebenswert oder gar als "romantisch"(wo hast du das denn rausgelesen?)zu empfinden sind...naja,schönen Abend noch.bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (31. Oktober 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Vreen,ich glaub du bist als Hexenmeister nicht nur im Spiel mein ärgster Gegener(ich=Holy Pala)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## Shadistar (31. Oktober 2007)

Kurze Frage : Glaubt ihr an Geister?

Antwort: nein.


Mfg

=DD


" X-Factor Das Unfassbare " rofl xD


----------



## Rhinitas (31. Oktober 2007)

Hmm.. Geister könnte es meiner Meinung nach geben. Ich bin ansich sowieso etwas leichtgläubig^^ Und zu der Frage mit gut/böse.. Ich glaube das es beide Arten gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Irgendwo muss ja ein Ausgleich sein^^


----------



## Radängel (31. Oktober 2007)

es gibt zu viele unerklärte ereignisse / phänomene dass man nicht faktisch behaupten kann dass es geister etc NICHT gibt. es gibt aber auch keine eindeutigen Beweise, dass es so etwas wirklich gibt.

ich persönlich glaub dass es sowas geben kann


----------



## shadow24 (1. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf


also erstma zu der Sache mit der Veröffentlichung von,ich nenn sie mal mit besonderen Gaben ausgestatteten Menschen:wenn ein Mensch,ob genetisch bedingt,oder durch andere Faktoren begünstigt, in irgendeiner Weise(sprich kaum merkbare Verschiebung von Kleinstgegenständen)telekinetische Fähigkeiten entwickelt hat wird ihm das wahrscheinlich auch irgendwie "unheimlich" sein und vlt wird er gar nichts nach aussen dringen lassen, schon allein aus der Angst heraus "anders" zu sein als seine Mitmenschen...
wenn jetzt Experimente stattfinden, welche zumeist vom Staat oder auch Millitär finanziert werden(ohne jetzt ne Verschwörungstheorie heraufzubeschwören), findet sowas erstmal unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt.und das die beiden Institutionen nicht viel nach aussen dringen lassen sieht man in Fällen wie z. B. das Philadelphia Experiment oder Area 52...
Und von daher wird es kaum irgendwann in den Medien erscheinen.ausser man heisst,wie du schon sagtest, Uri Geller...
und mit der Sache von Grossrechnerleistung habe ich gestern schon geantwortet, dass ich das nicht romantisch verklärt beschrieben habe , sondern das es lediglich MÖGLICH wäre z.B.enorme Rechenvorgänge schneller als ein PC zu lösen...
Gerade letzte Woche war auch ein Typ in der Bild-Zeitung der,wie ich erwähnt habe, die Zahl Pi bis auf 20000 Stellen hinterm Komma wiedergeben kann.der ist definitiv nicht behindert oder authistisch veranlagt.ist eher ne Frage von mathematischen Genie und fotografischen Gedächtnis... 
und zu der Behauptung das es Quatsch ist zwischen Wissenschaft und übernatürlichen zu unterscheiden:
klar muss man dazu erstmal den Begriff übernatürlich klären.das heisst ja das etwas "nicht natürlich" ist.und auch klar, das mit fehlender Technologie oder Wissen die Nordlicher damals als etwas übernatürliches angesehen wurde, aber damit habe ich doch recht das ich sage entweder kann man etwas (aufgrund wissenschaftlicher Methoden) beweisen oder erklären,oder halt nicht(wenn z.B. das Wissen oder die Technologie fehlt).dann spricht man von etwas nicht natürlichen oder nicht erklärbaren,bis es die notwendigen Mittel gibt um etwas wissenschaftlich zu belegen


----------



## Vreen (1. November 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also erstma zu der Sache mit der Veröffentlichung von,ich nenn sie mal mit besonderen Gaben ausgestatteten Menschen:wenn ein Mensch,ob genetisch bedingt,oder durch andere Faktoren begünstigt, in irgendeiner Weise(sprich kaum merkbare Verschiebung von Kleinstgegenständen)telekinetische Fähigkeiten entwickelt hat wird ihm das wahrscheinlich auch irgendwie "unheimlich" sein und vlt wird er gar nichts nach aussen dringen lassen, schon allein aus der Angst heraus "anders" zu sein als seine Mitmenschen...
> wenn jetzt Experimente stattfinden, welche zumeist vom Staat oder auch Millitär finanziert werden(ohne jetzt ne Verschwörungstheorie heraufzubeschwören), findet sowas erstmal unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt.und das die beiden Institutionen nicht viel nach aussen dringen lassen sieht man in Fällen wie z. B. das Philadelphia Experiment oder Area 52...
> Und von daher wird es kaum irgendwann in den Medien erscheinen.ausser man heisst,wie du schon sagtest, Uri Geller...




irgendwo im dunklen kämmerlein sitzen regierungsbeauftragte und militärwissenschaftler und erforschen im großen mass menschen mit telephatischen und telekinetischen buffs die eines tages die weltherrschaft an sich reissen werden.
die welt ist für dieses geheimnis noch nicht bereit, was in erster linie daran liegt das die übervorteilten telephaten angst haben als "anders" angesehen zu werden,
wobei man sonst im täglichen fernsehen jede form von "andersartigkeit" bewundern kann.
es wird geplant alle menschen mit derartigen fähigkeiten per bootteleportation direkt zur area 51 zu beamen um sie von da aus mit ufos in all zu entführen wo sie mit  dem yeti und yul brynner zusammen wasser in wein verwandeln sollen.

mal im ernst, an so geschichten kann man entweder glauben oder man kann es nicht.
heutzutage ziehen viele menschen eine vage beschreibung irgendwelcher eventuell unnatürlicher phänomene  dem wissen und der neugier vor.
wenn man an irgendetwas wirklich glauben will findet man auch zu wirklich jedem noch so idiotischen thema scheinbar handfeste beweise, die vorstellung das vieles unter der oberfläche der sichtbaren welt liegt und viele wunder und abenteuer auf uns warten hilft den menschen mit ihrer realität klar zu kommen.
wenn du wirklich so interessiert bist an fakten wie du tust wirst du schnell merken das zb die geschichten mit dem philadelphia experiment, der area 51 und um noch andere beispiele zu nennen die teslaenergie, loch ness oder das bermudadreieck in der mystitisierten form wie wir sie kennen nur naive und paranoide wunschträume kleiner kinder sind.


----------



## shadow24 (1. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> irgendwo im dunklen kämmerlein sitzen regierungsbeauftragte und militärwissenschaftler und erforschen im großen mass menschen mit telephatischen und telekinetischen buffs die eines tages die weltherrschaft an sich reissen werden.
> die welt ist für dieses geheimnis noch nicht bereit, was in erster linie daran liegt das die übervorteilten telephaten angst haben als "anders" angesehen zu werden,
> wobei man sonst im täglichen fernsehen jede form von "andersartigkeit" bewundern kann.
> es wird geplant alle menschen mit derartigen fähigkeiten per bootteleportation direkt zur area 51 zu beamen um sie von da aus mit ufos in all zu entführen wo sie mit  dem yeti und yul brynner zusammen wasser in wein verwandeln sollen.
> ...


weisst du,was das Problem bei meiner Argumentation dir gegenüber ist?
vieles was du schreibst würde ich aus dem Stehgreif unterschreiben...
das nimmt mir natürlich immer viel Wind aus den Segeln,weil du auch gutes Allgemeinwissen besitzt und meine Aussagen witzig und intelligent zerlegst...
auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich wo deine Fantasie bei solchen Geschichten ist.oder sollte ich fragen wo deine Neugier ist?denn die Neugier ist die Antriebsfeder der Wissenschaft.und alles was mal fantastisch oder übernatürlich klang, wurde durch Forscherdrang zu etwas ganz natürlichem...
und warum machst du z.B.das Philadelphia Experiment zu einem "Wunschtraum kleiner Kinder"??? das Albert Einstein mit dem amerikanischen Militär Experimente aufgrund seiner Feldtheorie und Elektromagnetismus durchführte kannst du definitiv nachlesen.es sollten Kriegsschiffe über weite Strecken "gebeamt"(entschuldige den Ausdruck) werden, aber das Experiment lief völlig schief...
Einstein vernichtete nach dem Experiment wertvolle Aufzeichnungen zu seiner einheitlichen Feldtheorie,wei er meinte der Mensch sei noch nicht reif für dieses Wissen.Mythos oder Wahrheit?wer sind wir das wir uns ein urteil erlauben können ob das stimmt oder nicht?warst du dabei?kannst du mit absoluter Bestimmtheit sagen das das alles ein Fake war?und wozu es dann diente?
für das Bermudadreieck gibt es genauso viele Geschichten wie wissenschaftliche Lösungsversuche.von unterseeische Gasblasen, welche die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers auflöst(und somit das Schiff zum sinken bringt),bis hin zu kuriosen Wettereffekten.aber es ist noch immer,nach all der Zeit,nicht geklärt was da wirklich vor sich geht...klar ist es dann kein weiter Schritt bis hin zu übernatürlichen Lösungen wenn die Wissenschaft "versagt"...und wer weiss,vlt ja auch mit Recht...


----------



## Vreen (1. November 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> weisst du,was das Problem bei meiner Argumentation dir gegenüber ist?
> vieles was du schreibst würde ich aus dem Stehgreif unterschreiben...
> das nimmt mir natürlich immer viel Wind aus den Segeln,weil du auch gutes Allgemeinwissen besitzt und meine Aussagen witzig und intelligent zerlegst...
> 
> ...





neugier bedeutet für mich nicht alles zu glauben was ich lese oder höre.
wenn mir jemand eine unglaubliche geschichte erzählt bin ich neugierig ob die stimmt und erkundige mich, und versuche zumindest mir eine eigene objektive meinug zu erarbeiten.
ich finde, was auch der grund ist warum ich mich in solche diskussionen so reinsteigere,
das es ein riesen problem darstellt in unserer gesellschaft, wo informationen ja sehr leicht zu bekommen sind, das viele menschen, wohl aus einer gewissen leichtgläubigkeit, gepaart mit zuviel fantasie und wenig motivation dingen wirklich auf den grund zu gehen einfach alles glauben was sie hören, und schlimmer noch, das dann weitererzählen das es wieder andere hören und einfach glauben.
nur weil son käse wie die geschichte vom philadelphia experiment seid jahrzehnten von freaks diskutiert wird, es also an oberflächlich solide aussehenden informationen zu dem thema nicht mangelt, bedeutet das weder das die geshichte als ganzes stimmt, noch das die angeblichen fakten auch nur ansatzweise stimmen,
und das kann ich dir sogar beweisen.

zum thema:

Das Militär wollte keine boote beamen.
In den frühen 1940er-Jahren experimentierte die US-Marine mit Entmagnetisierungsverfahren. Ziel war es angeblich, Schiffe unempfindlicher gegen die mit Magnetzündern arbeitenden Torpedos der deutschen U-Boote zu machen und nicht, wie oft behauptet wurde, um eine Antiradartechnologie zu entwickeln. Die Radartechnik wurde zu dieser Zeit von den Gegnern der USA nur bei der Luftabwehr praktisch eingesetzt und nicht zum Aufspüren von Kriegsschiffen, dies machten nur die Alliierten.
Torpedos werden, bedingt durch das Eigenmagnetfeld des Schiffes, einige Meter unter dem Schiff ausgelöst. Durch die folgende Explosion bildet sich eine Gasblase unter dem Rumpf und das Schiff verliert an dieser Stelle schlagartig den Auftrieb, während es an Bug und Heck noch vom Wasser getragen wird. In der Folge bricht es auseinander und sinkt. Diese Art Waffe ist in ihrer Wirkung wesentlich stärker als herkömmliche Torpedos oder Seeminen, die 'nur' ein relativ kleines Loch in die Bordwand sprengen und das Schiff allenfalls durch Wassereinbrüche oder Brände zum Sinken bringen können.
das sollte in erster linie verhindert werden.
Was aber stimmt ist das in den 40er jahren auch über die theoretische möglichkeit einer optischen unsichtbarkeit durch magnetfelder geforscht wurde, ohne erfolg, jedoch entstammen die gerüchte genau dieser zeit.
Das hat aber auch nichts mit beamen zu tun.
Theoretisch müsste es möglich sein, mit extremen Magnetfeldern das Licht zu krümmen (abzulenken), so dass es nicht unser Auge erreicht.
Erreicht es nicht unser Auge, sehen wir es nicht, somit währe ein Schiff für uns "unsichtbar".
Dafür würde es dort gesehen werden, wohin das Licht gekrümmt wurde.
Die "Teleportation", so glaube ich, wurde erst später hinzugedichtet, oder die Quellen falsch interpretiert.
Über Lichtkrümmung b.z.w. sogen. Luftspiegelung gab es tatsächlich theoretische Berechnungen. Inwiefern da Ergebnisse erzielt wurden, bleibt Spekulation.
auch deine erwähnte einheitliche feldtheorie hat nichts mit beamen zu tun, hättest du die neugier gehabt dich wirklich mit dem thema auseinanderzusetzen hättest du das sehr schnell gemerkt.

Weiterhin behauptete nur ein einziger mensch das dass tatsächlich stattgefunden hat.
Carl Meredith Allen der angebliche augenzeuge des versuches (interessanterweise macht das militär ein so geheimes experiment auch in einem öffentlichen hafen anstatt in irgendeiner halle oder militärhafen) behauptet erst etwa 13 jahre  nach dem experiment das er dabei war, und schreibt seine erinnerungen in briefe an Morris K. Jessup, ein ehemaliger astrophysiker der in den 50 jahren mehrere bücher über ufos geschrieben hat, aber den ruf hat eher science fiction zu betreiben als wirkliche forschung.
Gleichzeitig wurde immer wieder behauptet, dass es auf Grund des Fehlens der Mannschaftspapiere der SS Andrew Furuseth schwer sei, weitere ehemalige Crewmitglieder ausfindig zu machen, die gleichzeitig mit Carl Allen auf dem Schiff gedient haben um seine geschichte zu bestätigen. Tatsächlich existieren allerdings sämtliche Schiffspapiere im Bundesarchiv und können jederzeit eingesehen werden. Diese Unterlagen bestätigen, dass Allen alias Allende unter dem Namen Carl M. Allen im Oktober 1943 an Bord der SS Andrew Furuseth gedient hat. Von den ausfindig gemachten anderen Besatzungsmitglieder des Schiffes bestätigte allerdings nicht einer Allens Angaben. Auch der damalige Kapitän des Schiffes, William S. Dodge, gab niemals eine Erklärung zu den Aussagen Allens ab.
Allens Briefe sind somit die einzigen Anhaltspunkte zum Philadelphia Experiment. 

Allen beschreibt auch das viele soldaten bei dem versuch getötet wurden,
was aber auch niemals zu bestätigen war,
obwohl viele leute diese geschichte ja auch glauben wollte war es nicht möglich familien und angehörige zu finden von soldaten die damals dabei gestorben sind.

ich fasse also nochmal zusammen:

-nur 1 einziger mensch auf der welt (der im übrigen als geistig verwirrt gilt) behauptet das es überhaupt stattgefunden hat, niemand anderes bestätigt das.

-das schiff um das es geht, die uss  Eldridge tat auch lange nach dem angeblichen experiment weiterhin ihren dienst wie militärunterlagen und ehemalige matrosen bestätigen, und es waren keine beschädigungen oder in materie eingegossene matrosen in den wänden vorhanden.

-niemand, weder offizielle seiten noch angehörige bestätigen das verschwinden der bordcrew.

-Ein starkes Magnetfeld allein kann zweifelsfrei nicht für optische Unsichtbarkeit sorgen, schon gar nicht für eine Teleportation. Wenn man eine derartige Technologie entdeckt hätte, wäre diese außerdem zweifellos vom Militär gründlicher erforscht worden, anstatt dass man wegen der Opfer alle weiteren Versuche für immer eingestellt hätte. Überdies ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass bei einer vollkommen zufälligen Teleportation ein Schiff ausgerechnet von einem Hafen in einen anderen teleportiert.

-sollte die USS Eldridge nicht nur unsichtbar gemacht, sondern auch teleportiert worden sein, wie allen behauptet - will heißen: Physisch vom Liegeplatz verschwunden gewesen sein,i stellt sich sogleich die Frage: Was wäre eigentlich anstelle des Schiffes getreten, in dem plötzlichen Augenblick des Verschwindens - ein Vakuum? Ein Luftwirbel? Ganz zu schweigen von dem Loch im Wasser, das beim plötzlichen Verschwinden des Schiffes zurückgeblieben wäre, und die dahinein stürzenden Wassermassen von 1.900 Tonnen, die Wellen hätten entstehen lassen müssen, die wahrscheinlich die gesamte Marinewerft überflutet hätten! Nichts dergleichen jedoch ist bekannt.

 -Einstein wusste nichts davon das er angeblich an diesem projekt beteiligt war,
und deine erwähnte Einheitliche Feldtheorien verfolgen das Ziel, alle Materie und Kraftfelder des Universums in einer Formel, dem "vereinheitlichten Feld" oder "einheitlichen Feld", zusammenzufassen. Eine einheitliche Feldtheorie, auch Weltformel genannt, sollte die Zusammenhänge zwischen allen Wechselwirkungen und die Eigenschaften (Spin, Masse, Ladung) der Elementarteilchen erklären.
ist also höchst theoretisch und hat nichts mit beamen zu tun.

-Noch eine Überlegung, warum die Geschichte um das Philadelphia Experiment völlig unglaubwürdig und damit Unsinn ist, ist folgende: Die US- Marine (das Militär natürlich auch) experimentierte während des Zweiten Weltkrieges gern an neuen Technologien, um die militärische Abwehr und die Schlagkraft zu verbessern und effizienter gestalten zu können. Allerdings verabschiedete sich die Marine sehr schnell wieder von Forschungen, welche zu keinen Resultaten führten. Sie ließ ganz schnell wieder die Finger von Experimenten, die in absehbarer Zeit keinen Erfolg versprachen und die deshalb unnütz erschienen. Solche langwierigen Forschungen verschob man mindestens bis nach dem Krieg, denn zunächst hatte die praxisorientierte Verbesserung der Waffen Priorität. Und dabei wollte man schnelle praktikable Ergebnisse und nicht endlos Zeit und finanzielle Mittel mit unkalkulierbaren Experimenten vergeuden.
Das Philadelphia Experiment wäre solch eine unkalkulierbare Vergeudung: Zum Zeitpunkt 1943 ein Schlachtschiff Radarunsichtbar machen zu wollen, wäre weder praxisorientiert, noch hätte es irgendeinen militärischen Sinn ergeben.
DENN: Die Gegner der USA im Zweiten Weltkrieg waren Japan und Deutschland. Die Japaner hatten aber noch gar kein taktisch einsetzbares Radar. Deutschland hatten zwar einige Flugzeuge und Schiffe mit Radar ausgestattet, aber im Kampf um die Leistungsstärke der Geräte unterlagen sie den Briten und Amerikanern. Auch hatten die deutschen Militärs dem taktischen Radar anfangs keine solch entscheidende Bedeutung bei gemessen. Deutschland hatte zunächst vorwiegend große landstationierte Radaranlagen, diese wurden allerdings fast ausschließlich zur Erkennung und Aufspürung alliierter Bomber genutzt.
Amerikaner und Briten rüsteten dagegen ab 1942 alle Flugzeuge und Schiffe mit Radar aus. Und diese waren präziser, als die deutschen Geräte - sie waren so präzise, dass sie sogar den Schnorchel eines U-Boots erfassen konnten. 
Zum Beispiel flogen die im Atlantikkrieg eingesetzten und mit Radar ausgerüsteten Patrouillenflugzeuge der Briten und Amerikaner in der Regel in 3.000 Meter Höhe, ihre Radargeräte erfassten dabei Kreisflächen mit einem Radius von etwa 80 Seemeilen. War ein deutsches U-Boot ersteinmahl vom Radar der Flugzeuge erfasst, war es auch verloren. Von solchen Geräten konnten die deutschen U-Boot-Fahrer nur träumen.Deshalb hatten ja z.B. die deutschen U-Boote ab 1942/43 hohe Verluste bei äußerst geringen eigenen Erfolgen.
Radartaktische Jägerleitung kannten vorerst nur die Briten, erstmals angewandt in der Luftschlacht um England.  Die Deutschen hatten zwar ungleich mehr Flugzeuge, aber gegen die vom Boden geleiteten Briten hatten sie ohne Radar keine Chance. Deshalb verloren ja die Deutschen eben jene Luftschlacht um England, wodurch es nie eine deutsche Invasion auf der britischen Insel gegeben hat. Denn Grundvoraussetzung für eine erfolgreiche Invasion war die Erringung der Lufthoheit. Als die nicht erreicht werden konnte, kam die Akte "Seelöwe" ins Schubfach - um nie wieder hervor geholt zu werden.
Zwar arbeiteten die deutschen Techniker und Ingenieure fieberhaft an geeigneten Lösungen, Geräte mit klingenden Namen machten bald wieder anderen Platz: "Metox", FuMB, "Gradin", "Warze 1", "Warze 2", "Hagenuk", "Borkum", "Naxos", "Fliege", "Mücke", "Tunis", "Gema" oder "Hohentwiel"...13)  Nur, all diese Geräte lösten nicht das bestehende Problem den Gegner rechzeitig zu orten, nicht nur um ihn angreifen zu können, sondern vor allem auch, um vor ihm gewarnt zu werden.

Es wäre also Unsinn und Verschwendung von Potential gewesen, an derartigen Abwehrtechniken gegen Waffen, Geräte, oder Techniken zu experimentieren, die der Gegner entweder überhaupt noch nicht hatte, oder sie nicht in vergleichbarer Qualität und/oder Quantität einsetzte! Vielmehr arbeiteten die Ingenieure und Techniker der Westalliierten  - und das mit erheblich geringerem Aufwand - sehr erfolgreich an Methoden, die Geräte des Gegners zu stören.
Man hätte also ein Experiment von der Größenordnung des angeblichen Philadelphia Experiments mit Sicherheit auf die Zeit nach dem Krieg verschoben!


also nochmal zu deiner obrigen frage ob ich mit bestimmtheit sagen kann das dass ein fake ist,
alles, wirklich AAAAAAAAAAAAAALLES spricht dafür das die geschichte völliger quatsch ist,
sich anhand dieser fakten eine andere meinung zu bilden beweisst einfach einen unglaublichen glaubenswillen was fantastische geschichten angeht.
ich meine ich bitte dich,
_Einstein vernichtete nach dem Experiment wertvolle Aufzeichnungen zu seiner einheitlichen Feldtheorie,wei er meinte der Mensch sei noch nicht reif für dieses Wissen. _
alles klar, die dramaturgie dieser szene ist schonmal orginal spielfilm,
aber das beste ist das einstein zwar indirekt an der entwicklung der atombombe beteiligt war und das zutiefst bedauert hat,
aber wegen so ner dummen beamgeschichte hat er sich ins hemd gemacht?
wie gesagt, wers glaubt wird seelig.

soweit meine ausführungen zum thema philadelphia experiment,
zum bermuda dreieck brauch ich eigentlich nur sagen das in anbetracht seiner enormen grösse statistisch nicht auffallend viele boote und flugzeuge in dieser region verschwinden.
die gründe für das schwerschwinden sind, wie überall auf der welt vielschichtig,
von simplen gründen wie stürme und unwetter, über seebeben, methanblowouts, magnetfelder die radare kaputt machen etc ist da alles dabei,
und zwar überall auf der welt.
nur ,wenn sowas im bermuda dreieck passiert interessierts plötzlich jemanden.


----------



## BloodyEyes (1. November 2007)

Glaube weder an Gott noch an Geister noch an sonst etwas.
Ich glaube an die Menschen die andere bescheissen um daraus einen Vorteil zu ziehen.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (2. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













natürlich


----------



## shadow24 (2. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> neugier bedeutet für mich nicht alles zu glauben was ich lese oder höre.
> wenn mir jemand eine unglaubliche geschichte erzählt bin ich neugierig ob die stimmt und erkundige mich, und versuche zumindest mir eine eigene objektive meinug zu erarbeiten.
> ich finde, was auch der grund ist warum ich mich in solche diskussionen so reinsteigere,
> das es ein riesen problem darstellt in unserer gesellschaft, wo informationen ja sehr leicht zu bekommen sind, das viele menschen, wohl aus einer gewissen leichtgläubigkeit, gepaart mit zuviel fantasie und wenig motivation dingen wirklich auf den grund zu gehen einfach alles glauben was sie hören, und schlimmer noch, das dann weitererzählen das es wieder andere hören und einfach glauben.
> ...


wow,also erstmal danke für deine ausgezeichneten und sehr ausführlichen Details über das Philadelphia Experiment...ich nehm es zurück das du nicht dabei gewesen bist
nein,im Ernst,du besitzt in der tat fundierte Kenntnisse darüber,die mich in Erstaunen versetzen.also darüber scheinst du ja bestens informiert zu sein.ich hab die Infos dankend angenommen...
ja,war auch mein Fehler in der Beschreibung, das ich beamen als Ausgangsversuch dargestellt habe.ich hatte es so verstanden(was du ja auch widerlegt hast) das es sich um eine Möglichkeit gehalten hatte mit Hilfe von Elektromagnetismus Schiffe "unsichtbar" zu machen und als Folge dieses beamen entstandne sein sollte,wo das Schiff angeblich 1000 km weit entfernt gesichtet wurde...
das mit dem entmagnetisieren von  Schiffen als Waffe gegen deutsche Torpedos ist durchaus logisch nachvollziehbar und ich kann mir auch vorstellen das das ursprünglich auch geplant war mit den Experimenten...
aber ob jetzt Experimente tatsächlich eingestellt wurden ist natürlich auch fraglich.natürlich werden die wegen ein paar menschlichen Verlusten nicht sowas machen.und wer weiss das schon wo das Millitär geheime Experimente durchführt.nach dem Krieg war ja bekannterweise auch Russland der neue Gegner der Amerikaner und es began der Wettlauf zu den Sternen,weswegen diese Art von Experimenten vorerst in Hintergrund geriet,aber die moderne Stealth-Technologie wie Tarnkappenbomber und Stealth-Schiffe zeigen ja auch das die Forschung dahingehend weiter gearbeitet hat... 
verblüffend an der ganzen Geschichte ist doch aber, das so viel über das Experiment berichtet wurde,wie über sonst kaum ein anderes Experiment.nur weil ein vermeintlich geistig verwirrter Mensch ein paar Briefe darüber geschrieben hat?wie kommt sowas?
ach und dein Exkurs mit der Luftschlacht um England:die war ja Sommer 1940. gab es da tatsächlich schon Radartechnologie?hätte mich gewundert.meines Wissens nach wurde diese zur Flugabwehr aufgrund der Bombardierung der Städte entwickelt und dann bei Nachtjägern erstmalig eingesetzt.aber werde ich mal nachrecherchieren.
ausserdem meine ich das war zwar eine Lufthoheit unbedingt notwendig war, aber wenn Hitler nicht 1941 Unternehmen Barbarossa gestartet hätte,hätte er,trotz hoher Verluste, Unternehmen Seelöwe doch durchgeführt
hab jetzt leider keine Zeit mich weiter mit dme Thema auseinanderzusetzen,aber hab mir dein post ausgedruckt und werd mich diesbezüglich noch etwas weiter bilden und noch einige Infos zum Experiment heraussuchen...noch einmal danke für diesen Bericht.und das du dir so viel Zeit dafür genommen hast,es plausibel zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich werd mich wohl erst nächste Woche Dienstag wieder melden können, aber ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende und vlt erklärst du mir ja bis dahin das Geheimnis der Seele


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. November 2007)

Also wenn ihr Phänomene,Geisterscheinungen etc. sucht geht auf Secret-TV

Also es gibt keine seriösere Seite wie Secret.tv.

Viel Spass mit dem unfassbaren


Mfg Aeonflu-X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (2. November 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber die moderne Stealth-Technologie wie Tarnkappenbomber und Stealth-Schiffe zeigen ja auch das die Forschung dahingehend weiter gearbeitet hat...
> verblüffend an der ganzen Geschichte ist doch aber, das so viel über das Experiment berichtet wurde,wie über sonst kaum ein anderes Experiment.nur weil ein vermeintlich geistig verwirrter Mensch ein paar Briefe darüber geschrieben hat?wie kommt sowas?




indirekt, *weiter*gearbeitet impliziert das dass experiment zu tarnzwecken wirklich stattgefunden hat, was wie gesagt sehr stark angezweifelt werden darf.
zwar stammt die moderne stealth-technologie im grundsatz aus zeiten des zweiten weltkriegs,
aber mit irgendwelchen magnetfeldern wie der mythos vom philadelphia experiment beschreibt hat das ganze weder heute noch damals was zu tun gehabt.
es geht zb bei stealth bombern wie dem b-2 spirit ja um eine elektronische unertastbarkeit,
für radare und anderen systeme zur luftortung unsichtbar zu sein was sie grob beschrieben durch die form des bombers, seine beschichtug und seine elektroemission schaffen (also keine magnete soweit hier).
für flugzeuge ist die vorstellung einer optischen unsichtbarkeit übrigens sogar noch blödsinniger wie für ein boot, der bomber ist eh so schnell das man ihn kaum früh genug optisch ausmachen kann, bei einem boot bleibt hingegen nur ein riesen loch im wasser.

zu deiner frage mit den briefen des geistig verwirrten menschen:
ja wie kommt sowas?

wollen wir erstmal erklären was genau in einer gesellschaft passiert die jahrzehntelang an etwas glaubt wofür es überhaupt keine beweise gibt.

der begriff Konspirationistisches Denken drängt sich auf, was bedeutet das dass denken und weiterdenken ohne konspirative, also nachprüfbare ereignisse innerhalb einer bestimmen situation als normal verstanden wird.
Konspirationistisches Denken lässt sich für alle Zeiten und alle Kulturen der Menschheit nachweisen. Dennoch unterliegt seine Popularität Schwankungen: In einigen Gesellschaften tritt es über einen gewissen Zeitraum als Massenphänomen auf, in anderen scheint es konstantes Merkmal der politischen Kultur zu sein, während wieder andere nur in geringem Maße davon betroffen sind. Wie der historische Überblick gezeigt hat, waren z.B. die Epoche der französischen Revolution oder Jahre um den Zweiten Weltkrieg herum Zeiten konspirationistischer Hochkonjunktur. Mehrere Erklärungen für diese Phasenwechsel bieten sich an:
+Der unterschiedliche Bedrohungsgrad einer Gesellschaft,
+Die unterschiedliche Aufgeklärtheit einer Gesellschaft,
+„Dialektik der Aufklärung“ (was heisst der verlusst der allmacht gottes im volksverstand als erklärungsversuch für alles wird zurückgedränkt und so auch eine bessere basis für verschwörungstheorien entsteht)
+Verschwörungstheorie als politische Religion (die komplette abspaltung vom klassischen weltbild auf der basis der völligen verschwörungsvorstellung welche durch alle aspekte und jeder zeit unserer gesellschaft reicht)
+Die unterschiedliche Akzeptanz oppositioneller Gruppen (Nach der letzten Hypothese wäre eine notwendige Bedingung für die Beliebtheit des konspirationistischen Weltbilds in einer Gesellschaft die fehlende Akzeptanz einer Opposition. Wenn es erlaubt ist, gegen die Regierung aufzutreten, schwindet die Versuchung, derartige Bestrebungen als Verschwörung zu ächten: Sie sind dann keine Verschwörung mehr, die sich vielleicht schon aus Furcht vor politischer Verfolgung konspirativer Mittel bedienen muss, sondern eine legitime Oppositionspartei.)

Warum aber blieb der “conspiracism” in den Vereinigten Staaten so auffällig konstant (dazu ist wichtig zu wissen das die meisten derartigen theorien und ereignisse schilderungen aus den vereinigten staaten sind), obwohl diese doch eine stabile Demokratie mit eingespieltem Wechsel von Regierungs- und Oppositionspartei besitzen? Die Antwort mag in den Traditionen der politischen Kultur zu suchen sein, die sich von denen des alten Kontinents unterscheiden. Die USA stehen noch heute in der Tradition der Pilgerväter und ihres Puritanismus, der durch teilweise Säkularisierung nichts von seinem moralischen Rigorismus verloren hat: Seit dem Unabhängigkeitskrieg ist in den USA die Perspektive populär, in politischen Auseinandersetzungen einen Kampf von Gut gegen Böse zu erkennen. Die „Bösen“ sind dabei die anderen, ob das nun kolonialistische Briten, sklavenhalterische Südstaatler, militaristische oder gar faschistische Deutsche, kommunistische Sowjets, oder islamistische Afghanen und Araber sind. Daher besteht die Neigung, eine Systemopposition nicht, wie in Europa üblich, politisch zu verstehen, sondern moralisch, und das heißt: als böse. In diesem Sinne könnte der in USA verbreitete “conspiracism” als Indiz einer unreifen politischen Kultur verstanden werden, die ihren Gegnern die Existenzberechtigung abspricht und sie folgerichtig als Verschwörer herabsetzt.

soweit der gesellschaftspsychologische aspekt für die grundlage einer konspirationistisches Denkenden gesellschaft die immer die grundlage für sämtliche verschwörungstheorien darstellt.

konkret zum philadelphia experiment muss man erstmal sagen das seine briefe auf denen der mythos beruht ja wahrscheinlich nicht ohne grund bei einem autor gelandet sind der für sehr fantastische ufobücher und verschwörungstheorien bekannt war.
seine briefe wurden öffentlich gemacht und haben so auch sehr viele menschen erreicht.
aber letztendlich hängen geblieben ist gerade diese geschichte weil sie total gut ist,
vom dramaturgischen her.
gute geschichten sind erstmal glaubwürdig geschrieben, basieren im groben auf wahrheiten (wie das damals wirklich über die theoretische möglichkeit einer optischen unsichtbarkeit geforscht wurde), bringen weitere namen ein die man kennt (einstein, tesla), würzt das ganze mit irgendwelchen pseudofakten die sich gut anhören (einheitliche feldtheorie) wo dann direkt jeder denkt er wüsste was das überhaupt bedeutet und tituliert das ganze auch sehr indirekt als verschwörung, wobei jeder der die regierung als undurchsichtigen machtapperat versteht (was mitte der 50 jahre ne ganze menge waren) der sowieso macht was er will seine vorurteile bestätigt fühlt.
man muss reduziert sehen was es ist das diese geschichte so interessant macht, welche fragen sie aufwirft.
die geschichte ist halt wirklich hollywoodreif, speziell der teil mit den in metall eingegossenen soldaten ist grossartig, besonders dafür das es 50 jahre her ist.
es ist halt ne science fiction geschichte die auf verschwörung macht und viele leichtgläubige menschen erreicht hat.
mal im ernst, mehr als ne pseudowissenschaftliche erklärung für geheime gegebenheiten die unsere eigenen vorurteile und misstrauen spiesen brauch es wirklich nicht.
die menschen suche und wollen solche geschichten auch haben,
die wird es immer geben, da sie uns eine perspektive vermittlet die über das greifbare hinaus geht.
man will halt glauben das es viel mehr tolle und fantastische sachen draussen auf der welt gibt,
das man nicht schon fast alles gesehen hat und unter der oberfläche noch viele interessante dinge auf einen warten.
ein einziger mann mit einer guten geschichte reicht da völlig aus,
seine geschichte wird aufgenommen, weitergesponnen und erreicht gerade über kreise die sich explizit mit allem übernatürlichen auseinandersetzen eine riesige fanbase.


----------



## Gwynny (2. November 2007)

Es kann schon sein, dass es Geister und dergleichen gibt, Vieles kann man sich nicht erklären. Ob das nun Geister sind oder etwas anderes weis ich nicht. Aber wie heist es in der Autowerbung so schön? Nichts ist unmöglich... Am besten ma ist gegen alles gewappnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (3. November 2007)

Ich glaub nich an den ganzen Humbug. Heutzutage kann mer doch eh alles rational und wissenschaftlich erklärn. und zum thema jenseits usw für mich kommt der tod und dann isch schluss .da isch nix mit himmel und paradies und 10000 jungfraun oder so en crap.



> Wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat, brauch auch keinen Gott.



ONKELZ ftw!

@shadow und vreen

hab mir die ganzen Sachen ma naja durchgelsen und festgestellt wieder wertvolle minuten in meinem Leben weggeworfen zu haben. Aber leider muss ich Vreen rechtgeben. Hab selber scho zig Sachen über so Sachen wie des Philadelphia Projekt gelesen (z.B. H.A.R.P. und wat weiss ich was es da alles gibt). naja: Dort wo die Wahrheit nich ins Weltbild passt, enstehen Theorien.


----------



## Shadolock (4. November 2007)

> Abraham Lincoln wurde 1846 in den Kongress gewählt, John F. Kennedy genau 100 Jahre später, nämlich 1946.
> Lincoln wurde 1860 zum Präsidenten der USA gewählt, Kennedy genau 100 Jahre später, also 1960.
> Kennedy hatte eine Sekretärin namens Lincoln (Evelyn Lincoln). Die oft geäußerte Behauptung, Präsident Lincoln hätte eine Sekretärin namens Kennedy gehabt, ist dagegen aber frei erfunden.
> Sowohl Lincoln als auch Kennedy waren der jeweils zweite Sohn ihrer Eltern.
> ...



so what?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gut & böse
gut allianz - böse Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averageman (4. November 2007)

Also ich glaube nicht unbedingt daran, mir reichen die Geister in Warcraft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

Ja 
Ich persöhnlich glaube an Geister, es gibt viele von ihnen.

Meistens gehe ich mit meinen Freunden raus auf den Friedhof so um 2 Uhr da sind dann schon viele von den Geistern wach.
Wir treffen uns immer mit gluk er ist unser Freund.
Aber wir haben nicht nur freundliche Geister gesehen andere Geister sind auch Böse und wütend weil sie früher als sie noch vorgeister waren nichts gemacht haben , damit sie ins gamala aufgenommen werden.

Naja da kann nur der mitreden der Ahnung von dem Thema hat.
Nächsten Samsatg treffen wir uns wieder auf dem Friedhof und spielen dann ein wenig mit unseren Freunden.
Wir haben immer sehr viel Spaß dabei.
Ja wir haben sehr viel Spaß dabei.



Geht doch mal selbst auf den nächstgelegenen Friedhof um 2 Uhr dann trefft ihr bestimmt auch so nette Geister wie ich und meine Freunde.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ja
> Ich persöhnlich glaube an Geister, es gibt viele von ihnen.
> 
> Meistens gehe ich mit meinen Freunden raus auf den Friedhof so um 2 Uhr da sind dann schon viele von den Geistern wach.
> ...



Du hast echt Langeweile, oder? Geh Schlafen, Masturbiere oder sonstwas, aber hör bitte auf, Threads aus längst vergangenen Tagen auszugraben um deinen Postcounter in die Höhe zu treiben.


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du hast echt Langeweile, oder? Geh Schlafen, Masturbiere oder sonstwas, aber hör bitte auf, Threads aus längst vergangenen Tagen auszugraben um deinen Postcounter in die Höhe zu treiben.





Hey du bewegst dich offtopic bleibe bitte ontopic / den das sind die normalen regeln in einem forum 

wenn du mir persöhnlich was sagen willst dann schreib mir doch bitte eine PN 

und jetzt höre bitte auf Themen zu veruntreuen und vom rechten wege abzubringen 
wenn du was zum thema sagen willst 
tu es aber bitte nicht offtopic gehen


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Juli 2008)

ich persönlich glaub an geister und an ein leben danach. 
aber ob es gott gibt? ich weiss nicht...
ich glaube nicht


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Alles aberglaube. Genau so wie Gott.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

ipodxxl schrieb:


> Tag zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich glaube es gibt Geister. Nicht welche die nun in erscheinung treten und dich fertig machen oder "spuuuuk" aber ich glaube das die natür gester hat welche das zeugs antreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wasser u.s.w
Weis auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wenn dann gibt es gute geister. Sowas halt wie "schutzengel" wie man so so gern nennt.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Alles aberglaube. Genau so wie Gott.


ich glaub vorrher an Geister als das ich jemals an Gott glaube...


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ja nich an so´n Zeug, obwohl mich manche Dinge schon extrem wundern...


----------



## Illuminatos (8. Juli 2008)

Ich bin atheist, glaube nur an das, was sich wissenschaftlich beweisen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

d.h. nein^^

edit. auch nicht an Götter, etc.


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Juli 2008)

Nun .. Ich würde ganz einfach sagen: Es ist weder (an der Öffentlichkeit!) bewiesen, dass es sie gibt, noch das Gegenteil.
Direkt dran glauben tu ich bestimmt nicht, allerdings wär es wohl interessant, wenn es vlt welche gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch, wenn ich auf eine katholische Schule gehe.. 100%ig glaube ich definitiv nicht an Gott, vielleicht ein kleines Bisschen, weil dort ebenso nicht bewiesen werden kann, dass es ihn oder vielleich sogar sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht gibt.

Also sage ich einerseits: Nein, ich glaube nicht dran, allerdings andererseits.. Es passieren schon viele komische Dinge auf der Welt, können das alles Zufälle sein? Bzw ist da nicht vlt doch irgendwo etwas anderes dahinter?


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

Nein, glaube ich nicht, weil das (wie schon vorposter gesagt haben) total unreal ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2008)

Etwas, was es nicht gibt, kann man nicht beweisen. Weder das es da ist, noch das es niht da ist.

Bestes Beispiel: Gott.

Nehmen wir als Synonym für Gott mal ein tomatenähnliches Wesen mit Spargel als Flügel und Kartoffeln als Beine. Dieses Ding bewegt sich, denkt etc pp.

Nun gehen wir davon aus, dass viele Leute an dieses Tomaten-Spargel-Kartoffel-Monster glauben. Einige tuen dies nicht. Nun sagt aber die "Glauben"-Fraktion, dass die "Nicht-Glauben"-Fraktion es beweisen müsste, dass dieses Monster nicht existiert. Das geht nicht.

Man kann auch nicht beweisen, dass etwas nicht existiert. Sehr wohl kann man beweisen, dass etwas exisitiert, sofern es existiert.

Sprich: Ist es da, kann man es beweisen.
Ist es nicht da, kann man es nicht beweisen. (Gott, Geister und anderer übernatürlicher Schmarn)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

ja an den geist der vergangenen weihnacht, der gegenwärtigen weihnacht und er zukünftigen weihnacht


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2008)

ich bin ortodox(christlich) und glaube daran  das es geister (teufel) gibt.


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Für mich gibt es keine plausible Erklärung für einen Gott, für ein Leben nach dem Tod, oder für Geister - alles Aberlgaube.
Achja, Atheist


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

thread nerkomantie zum trotz aber Vreen erstaunt mich immer wieder .. obwohl i ihnja schon lang net mehr gesehen habe^^...aber was der für ein wissen hat unglaublich ....achja Geister/gott/Teufel alles schmern...i glaube nur an 3 Geister .... 
Kellergeister, Klopfgeister im Kopf nach Genuss vom Kellergeister artigen Getränken, und an den Geist der mich dann im Spiegel angrinst^^

----------------
Now playing: Theme - Superman II
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Achja, Atheist


Wäre jez keiner drauf gekommen xD

Achja, Atheist 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt keinen Gott, kein Sinn d. Lebens und wir verroten auch einfach nach dem tot, wie jedes lebewesen ham wir auhc keine seele,usw .. ^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Wäre jez keiner drauf gekommen xD
> 
> Achja, Atheist 2
> 
> ...


/sign
wir sind doch nichts weiter wie tiere die nur leben um zu überleben ohne jedlichen sinn ohne ziel wir leben sterben des wars purere überlebens instinkt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> /sign
> wir sind doch nichts weiter wie tiere die nur leben um zu überleben ohne jedlichen sinn ohne ziel wir leben sterben des wars purere überlebens instinkt



Juhu, normale Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (10. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube nicht daran, aber meine Freundin.

Ich darf das Thema nicht mal ansprechen, da ich sonst die Geister rufen könnte. 

Sag ich: "Woho, ist doch gut! Ich kenne mich mit dem Banshee gesindel sowieso gut aus."

Ergibt für mich irgendwie alles keinen Sinn. Es gibt ja zahlreiche Videos u.s.w daran glauben tu ich nicht, aber wenn es sowas echt geben würde, wäre das echt.. krass. o.O

btw: Genauso wie ich nicht an Geister glaube, glaube ich auch nicht ans Jenseits u.s.w Gibts meiner Meinung nach auch keine Beweise. =P Wenn jemand schonmal dort war, bitte melden! ^^°


----------



## DieSchachtel (10. Juli 2008)

@grimmjow genau meine meinung.

Man sollte nur an das glauben was man auch sieht, bzw. was man auch beweisen kann. Exestiert Gott? Engel? Dämonen oder Drachen oder geister oder sonst was in der art? Nein, es gibt keinerlei Beweise für deren Existenz. Das sind Abergläubische Erzählungen und Mythen die manch anderer sogar Glaubt. Aber den "Glauben" zu defeninieren ist ziemlich schwer. Ich glaube auch nicht an das jenseits, Hölle oder Himmel. das ist alles nur Kram der sich über die Jahrtausende in den Köpfen der Menschen eingemeißelt hat, nun glauben sies. Sowas nennt man Massenmanipulation! Warum an etwas "glauben" was nicht mal annähernd Exestieren könnte? Nur zum festhalten? lol.
Manche glauben an Geister oder an einen Gott weil sie Angst vor dem Tod haben, Angst davor das danach nichts mehr sein kann, also erschaffen sich die Menschen etwas an das sie sich festklammern können. 

naja meine Meinung^^



mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, dass es alles gibt, was man selber ganz fest will.

Wenn du willst, dass es in deiner Welt Gott gibt, wirst du auch anfangen, Dinge aus diesem Licht zu sehen und zu erklären.
Und wenn es bei dir einen Gott gibt, kann dieser Christus, Allah oder Jehova sein. Oder sogar wenn du willst, ein kleiner blauhäutiger Flöte spielender Kuhhirtenjunge, der auf den Namen Krishna hört.
Wenn du willst, dass in deiner Welt Satan dein Supper-Buddy ist, dann wirst du auch Erfahrungen machen, die du damit interpretierst.
Wenn du von Ausserirdischen besucht werden willst, wirst du abends immer in den Himmel schauen und dich fragen, welcher Stern wohl das Raumschiff ist.
Genauso mit Geistern, Feen, Engel, ... 
Und wenn du von dem ganzen Zeug nichts wissen willst, wirst du deine Welt auch genauso wahrnehmen und alle Dinge so interpretieren und erklären.

Das ist ja das gute an dieser Welt: Gleichzeitig ist alles wahr und auch wieder nichts. Aber was hinter all dem steckt, was wir unsere Welt nennen und wovon wir glauben, die absolute Wahrheit zu kennen, wird sich erst dann offenbaren, wenn wir sie verlassen.

Oder mit anderen Worten: Wer glaubt etwas zu sein, hat aufgehört, etwas zu werden.


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube nicht an die Existenz von geistern, ausschließen möchte ich es jedoch nicht.
An Gott glaube ich auch nicht, es ist einfach nur der Glaube daran der ihn existieren lässt da man es nicht beweisen kann.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht daran, aber meine Freundin.
> 
> Ich darf das Thema nicht mal ansprechen, da ich sonst die Geister rufen könnte.
> 
> Sag ich: "Woho, ist doch gut! Ich kenne mich mit dem Banshee gesindel sowieso gut aus."



Made My Day.  xD

Bestell ihr nen schönen Gruß! *buhuu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (11. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Made My Day.  xD
> 
> Bestell ihr nen schönen Gruß! *buhuu*
> 
> ...



Gesagt, getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gestern wieder mit ihr drüber gesprochen und sie meinte, dass sie selbst in WoW immer ein komisches Gefühl bekommt. xD
Jedenfalls liegt sowas meist ein wenig an der Erziehung. Es liegt an den Eltern oder Verwandten, die einem von sowas erzählen. 
Und wenn jemand religiös ist, glaubt man meiner Meinung nach mehr an sowas. <-- Und sie ist es, im Gegensatz zu mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Schachtel

Stimme dir da voll und ganz zu.

Edit:/ Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass sich zu viele Menschen an diesem Aberglauben festklammern. So vonwegen: "ABC hats gesagt und XYZ hats bestätigt."
Ich mein, es gibt keine aussagekräftige Beweise für die Existenz solcher Wesen. :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Ich mein, es gibt keine aussagekräftige Beweise für die Existenz solcher Wesen. :/



Und dann kommen die Gläubigen mit dem Argument, dass es ja keine Beweise _gegen_ die Existenz solcher Wesen gibt. Aber da zeige ich einfach mal auf meinen Text eine Seite früher.


----------



## AshBBG (11. Juli 2008)

So jetzt muss ich doch mal was dazu sagen obwohl ich mich nicht hinreissen lassen wollte ! Gleich mal vorweg ich bin ein religiöser Mensch und das kommt nicht von der Erziehung sondern aus eigenem Antrieb oder vielmehr von einigen Gegebnheiten in meinem leben die mich zum umdenken gebracht haben ! Ich denke es gibt einige Dinge auf dieser Welt die wir nicht erklären können und entweder glaubt man dran oder man lässt es , man sollte nicht nach Beweisen suchen oder kannst du mir zum Beispiel einen 100 % wissenschaftlichen Beweis für die  Existens von  Liebe  geben auch die lässt sich nicht beweissen und doch glauben wir alle das es sie gibt ! Will damit nur sagen das jeder an das glauben sollte  woran er will und die Meinung des anderen akzeptieren

Selbst Atheisten haben einen Glauben den sie glauben daran das sie an nichts glauben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2008)

AshBBG schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich doch mal was dazu sagen obwohl ich mich nicht hinreissen lassen wollte ! Gleich mal vorweg ich bin ein religiöder Mensch und das kommt nicht von der Erziehung sondern aus eigenem Antrieb oder vielmehr von einigen Gegebnheiten in meinem leben die mich zum umdenken gebracht haben ! Ich denke es gibt einige Dinge auf dieser Welt die wir nicht erklären können und entweder glaubt man dran oder man lässt es , man sollte nicht nach Beweisen suchen oder kannst du mir zum Beispiel einen 100 % wissenschaftlichen Beweis für die  Existens von  Liebe  geben auch das lässt sich nicht beweissen und doch glauben wir alle das es sie gibt ! Will damit nur sagen das jeder an das glauben sollte  woran er will und die Meinung des anderen akzeptieren



Liebe, wie Du sie wohl meinst exisitiert nicht. Sry, dass ich dein Weltbild vielleicht zerstöre. 

Liebe dreht sich nur um Hormone. Gefühle sind Hormone. Nichts super duper schönes wie "Seelenverwannte" oder "Wir gehören für immer zusammen".
Alles Müll.

Du hättest aus diesem Thread bleiben sollen, wäre besser gewesen, denn das "Beispiel" ist schneller zusammen gebrochen, als mein Tomaten-Spargel-Kartoffel-Monster.

EDIT: Achja - nen Stück weiter unten kannst Du es genau nachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebe

EDIT 2: Hier, muss niemand suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Neueren Untersuchungen des Gehirnstroms und Studien zufolge bewirkt Verliebtheit in Bereichen des menschlichen Gehirns, die auch für Triebe zuständig sind, die höchste Aktivität, was darauf schließen lässt, dass das Gefühl, das gemeinhin als &#8222;Liebe&#8220; (i.S.v. Verliebtheit) bezeichnet wird, in seinem biochemischen Korrelat einen starken Zusammenhang mit dem biologischen Trieb aufweist.
> 
> Die mitunter sehr lange anhaltenden Wirkungen der Verliebtheit (Limerenz) deuten aber auch auf neuroendokrine Prozesse hin, die dem Phänomen zugrunde liegen. Das würde sich auch in das Entstehungsfeld einfügen, das in der Sexualität zu suchen ist, die ihrerseits maßgeblich der diencephalen neuroendokrinen Steuerung unterliegt. Dabei spielen nicht zuletzt die endogenen Opiate des Hypophysenzwischenlappens eine Rolle.
> 
> ...


----------



## AshBBG (11. Juli 2008)

Wusste gar nicht das Wikipedia ein Grundlage für wissenschaftliche Beweise ist wenn du lesen kannst wollte ich auch draussenbeiben aber ich denke eben man sollte doch anderen ihre Meinung lassen und mehr wollte ich hier  damit nicht ausdrücken , wollte niemanden ans Bein pinkeln aber das ist meine Meinung aber ich finde es irgendwie traurig das sowas wie Liebe für dich nicht Existiert


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2008)

AshBBG schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das Wikipedia ein Grundlage für wissenschaftliche Beweise ist wenn du lesen kannst wollte ich auch draussenbeiben aber ich denke eben man sollte doch anderen ihre Meinung lassen und mehr wollte ich hier  damit nicht ausdrücken



Wikipedia hat besser abgeschnitten als Blockhaus. Denk mal drüber nach.

Meinungen lassen und Meinungen gleichzeitig diskutieren, was ist falsch daran?


----------



## Dagonoth (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

als erstes schreie ich ein lautes NEIN raus, ich glaube nicht an Geister, UFO-s, Nikolaus oder sonst noch ein wirres Zeug. Wer mir einen richtigen Beweis (also nicht bla bla ich hatte mal ein Geist gesehen) liefert für die Existenz von Geistern, Yeti, Nessie oder sonst noch so ein esoterisches Zeug, dem kann ich gerne ein Jahresabonnement bei Blizzard spendieren. 

Habt Ihr schon sich mal mit dem eigenen Gehirn beschäftigt? Wozu es im Stande ist? Wenn also jemand der Geister gesehen hat mal genaueres über die Fehlfunktionen der Hirnsynapsen, Müdigkeitserscheinungen, Stress so wie weitere Faktoren die Einfluss auf die menschliche Psyche haben (Einwirkungen von Fremdstoffen wie Alkohol, Drogen, Gase, mitinbegriffen) in Erfahrung bringt der wird nachher sich sogar vorstellen können einen Rosaelefanten zu sehen der am Fenster vorbeifliegt, wird aber wissen das er nicht existiert und nur unsere grauen Zellen dafür verantwortlich sind.

Grüße

Euer Dago

p.s. Seit Jahrhunderten versucht nun der Mensch den Beweis für die Existenz von Paranormalen zu bekommen, sogar in der heutigen Zeit (21. Jahrhundert) mit modernsten Mitteln und technischen Equipment ist es leider nicht gelungen einen wissenschaftlichen Beleg für all dies zu bekommen. Ich kann Euch gerne einen Geist auf ein Foto mit Photoshop zaubern, es bleibt aber immer noch eine Illusion.

...und noch eine Bemerkung: Wikipedia ist zwar wunderbar, man kann eine menge nachlesen, doch leider ist sie nicht anerkannt als Quelle für wissenschaftliche Belege (und dies ist eine Tatsache und kein Geist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## AshBBG (11. Juli 2008)

Diskutieren ja ins lächerliche sich drüber lustig machen oder es jemanden madig machen NEIN ! Bin auch für jede Diskussion offen solange sie sachlich bleibt Du stützt dich auf wikipedia andere eben auf die Bibel den Koran oder nen paranormalen Geisterführer oder sonst irgendwas wie gesagt jeder soll glauben was er will solange er niemanden damit schaden zufügt !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2008)

AshBBG schrieb:


> Diskutieren ja ins lächerliche sich drüber lustig machen oder es jemanden madig machen NEIN ! Bin auch für jede Diskussion offen solange sie sachlich bleibt Du stützt dich auf wikipedia andere eben *auf die Bibel den Koran* oder nen paranormalen Geisterführer oder sonst irgendwas wie gesagt jeder soll glauben was er will *solange er niemanden damit schaden zufügt* !



Und das in einem Satz. xD

*rofl*


----------



## AshBBG (11. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt solange er niemanden Damit schadet ich weiss worauf du hinaus willst aber wir reden hier doch von Glauben und nicht von irgendwelchen Extremisten oder ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2008)

AshBBG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt solange er niemanden Damit schadet ich weiss worauf du hinaus willst aber wir reden hier doch von Glauben und nicht von irgendwelchen Extremisten oder ?



Die radikalen Muslime und die früheren Christen haben auch an Gott geglaubt. 
Zuminest sagt man das. Kann natürlich auch Geldscheffelei gewesen sein.


Meinetwegen sollen die Leute an sowas glauben. Ich lache sie aus und gut ist.

Aber wenn es an Terroranschläge, Hexenverbrennung etc. pp. geht, dann hört bei mir der Spass auf.


----------



## Dagonoth (11. Juli 2008)

hallo, Ihr beide driftet ja von Thema ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2008)

Dagonoth schrieb:


> hallo, Ihr beide driftet ja von Thema ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man hätte den Thread nicht "Glaubt Ihr an Geister" nennen sollen. So ensteht keine Grundlage. 

Nur ein Ja oder Nein und das wäre langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

Jo, der Glaube ist der Grund für die Inquisition, was die Fortschritte in der Wissenschaft+Forschung total unterdrückte - sprich, ohne den Glauben wären wir heute schon in der Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Was Wissenschaft + Technologien angeht)
Glaube war der Grund für die Hexenverbrennung ...
Glaube war der Grund für die Kreuzzüge und den Tot von Massen an Unschuldigen
Glaube ist der Grund für Extremisten Sich+andere Leute hochzujagen.
Glaube ist für manche Hoffnung - ich persöhnlich sehe für mich mehr Nachteile - kommt aber auch daher, das ich Atheist bin, und ehh nicht glaube was im Koran/der Bibel oder sonst wo steht - für mich alles Märchen, wie die von den Brüdern Grimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Jo, der Glaube ist der Grund für die Inquisition, was die Fortschritte in der Wissenschaft+Forschung total unterdrückte - sprich, ohne den Glauben wären wir heute schon in der Zukunft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm...du verwechselst da ein bisschen was. 
Hexenverbrennung und was du da alles aufzählst, hat nichts mit Glauben (im religiösen Sinne) zu tun, sondern eher etwas mit Machtmissbrauch.

Im übrigen waren die größten Massenmörder Atheisten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm, ich weiß  nicht, welchen Zweckm es hatte Rothaarige Frauen zu Verbrenne - bei den Kreuzzügen kann es sein - jedoch glaube ich das auch nicht so - ohne das Christentum hätten die Ritter evt nicht mit Freuden die Opfer niedergemetzelt - evt hätten sie sich gefragt was das soll - für mich sind das alle Dinge, welche nur durch den Glauben so passiert sind.

Afk Naruto Shippuuden anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, ich weiß  nicht, welchen Zweckm es hatte Rothaarige Frauen zu Verbrenne - bei den Kreuzzügen kann es sein - jedoch glaube ich das auch nicht so - ohne das Christentum hätten die Ritter evt nicht mit Freuden die Opfer niedergemetzelt - evt hätten sie sich gefragt was das soll - für mich sind das alle Dinge, welche nur durch den Glauben so passiert sind.
> 
> Afk Naruto Shippuuden anschauen
> 
> ...



Mit der Hexenverbrennung ist es ganz einfach: Wenn ein Inquisitor eine Frau oder einen Mann als Hexe/Hexer verurteilt hat, wurde sein Eigentum beschlagnahmt.
Aber das war nicht der einzigste Grund für die Hexenverfolgung, aber das würde jetzt glaub ich den Rahmen sprengen, wenn ich hier alles aufzählen würde. Aber religöses bzw christliches Handeln war das sicher nicht. Jedenfalls hab ich noch nie etwas von einer Stelle in der Bibel gehört, wo aufgefordert wird, Menschen zu töten.


Solche Dinge wären auch ohne einen religiösen Glauben passiert, dann hätte man eben einen anderen Vorwand genommen. In diesem Sinne finde ich Behauptungen wie: "Mimimi, ohne Religionen wäre niemals was Schlimmes passiert!" Total für die Katz.


----------



## AshBBG (11. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Man hätte den Thread nicht "Glaubt Ihr an Geister" nennen sollen. So ensteht keine Grundlage.
> 
> Nur ein Ja oder Nein und das wäre langweilig.
> 
> ...



so isses


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Solche Dinge wären auch ohne einen religiösen Glauben passiert, dann hätte man eben einen anderen Vorwand genommen. In diesem Sinne finde ich Behauptungen wie: "Mimimi, ohne Religionen wäre niemals was Schlimmes passiert!" Total für die Katz.



Was wiederum nur eine Theorie ist. Es sei denn, Du kannst es beweisen.

Achja, wer war denn deiner Meinung nach einer der größten Massenmörder?


----------



## Scharamo (11. Juli 2008)

Nee glaube nicht an Geister... Warum? Ka, hatte nie "merkwürdige" Ereignisse...


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Solche Dinge wären auch ohne einen religiösen Glauben passiert, dann hätte man eben einen anderen Vorwand genommen. In diesem Sinne finde ich Behauptungen wie: "Mimimi, ohne Religionen wäre niemals was Schlimmes passiert!" Total für die Katz.


Das sage ich nie - ich sage nur, das Glaube für viele Dinge verantwortlich ist, das es viele auch ohne Glauben gibt bestreite ich nicht - jedoch ist der Glaube für mich etwas, was einfach Unsinnig ist, deswegen jemanden zu töten - weswegen ich die Welt besser fänd, ohne Glauben/Religionen - da damit viele Probleme beseitigt wären - genauso bin ich aber auch gegen viele andere DInge - welche eben nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben ...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was wiederum nur eine Theorie ist. Es sei denn, Du kannst es beweisen.
> 
> Achja, wer war denn deiner Meinung nach einer der größten Massenmörder?



Nun die ich jetzt nennen werde kennst du wahrscheinlich auch; auch wenn das jetzt ein wenig einfallslos klingt:

Mao Zedong, Josef Stalin und jetzt könnte ich natürlich noch Adolf Hitler aufzählen: Drei "große Herrscher", die rein gar nichts mit Religion zu tun hatten, sie als schwach empfunden und dennoch um ihrer eigenen Macht Willen Massen an Menschen haben sterben lassen.

Es gibt noch reichlich mehr, aber mit den Namen kann ja wohl jeder was anfangen. 

Man könnte an dieser Stelle ja auch noch die Versklavung der afrikanischen Bevölkerung nennen, die nach Amerika und sonstwohin verschleppt wurden und wie Tiere behandelt wurden oder die Kolonialisierung. Das hatte ja auch alles nichts mit Religion zu tun. Also ich denke es gibt genug "Unschöne" Dinge, die auch ohne der Religion zustande gekommen sind.

P.S.:
Was soll ich großartig beweisen wollen? Jeder normal denkende Mensch, weiß, dass die Menschheit so ist, wie sie ist und sich nicht bessern würde, nur weil die Religion wegfallen würde.


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Naja aber Adolf Hitler hatte ja was gegen Juden. Also da hat die Religion da auch etwas ihre Finger im Spiel.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Nun die ich jetzt nennen werde kennst du wahrscheinlich auch; auch wenn das jetzt ein wenig einfallslos klingt:
> 
> Mao Zedong, Josef Stalin und jetzt könnte ich natürlich noch Adolf Hitler aufzählen: Drei "große Herrscher", die rein gar nichts mit Religion zu tun hatten, sie als schwach empfunden und dennoch um ihrer eigenen Macht Willen Massen an Menschen haben sterben lassen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich es könnte, dann würde ich dir jetzt genaue Zahlen geben, wievielen Menschen Religionen schon das Leben gekostet hat. Da der technische Fortschritt zu der Zeit aber nicht brauchbar war (Auch von der Kirche in gewissem Sinne versursacht), geht das nicht.

Achja, die Nazis waren auch auf der Suche nach dem Gral. Da steckte also auch ein Glaube hinter.

Aber eines möchte ich noch los werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*jippi*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (11. Juli 2008)

ich weiß nicht, ob ich an geister glaube....
ich habe videos und bilder von geistern gesehen, die wahr sein könnten. allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher. ich lebe zur zeit so, dass ich mir manchmal gedanken drüber mache, normalerweise aber nach dem motto "Solange sie mich nicht erschrecken/mich in ruhe lassen, ist alles gut" gehe.


----------



## Arlox93 (15. Juli 2008)

KLar xD es gibt Geiste^^


----------



## Haxxler (15. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube an das, was ich sehe. Und da ich noch nie einen Geist oder ein UFO oder Gott gesehen habe. Nope, ich glaube nicht daran.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

ihr habt doch alle ein Hirngespenst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (15. Juli 2008)

@ Frage des Te's:

Nein. Weil Menschen alles, was sie nicht verstehen, dem Übernatürlichen zuordnen. So leicht mache ich es mir nicht :>


----------



## Saytan (15. Juli 2008)

Glaub,es exestieren Geister,doch nicht so spuk Geister oder so ^^
Ihr kennt doch die Legende von Bloody Mary oder wie die heißt?
Man geht um 0:00 uhr ins Bad oder vor irgendeinem großen Spiegel stellt sich davor sagt 3 mal Bloody Mary dreht dem Spiegel rücken zu und dreht sich wieder zurück dan sieht man Bloody Mary auf dich starren und blabla
Daran glaubt nen Kumpel von mir oO Das find ich z.B. schon krank.

Der macht das sogar als Partyspiel,so Mutprobe oder so.Ist hal quatsch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Glaub,es exestieren Geister,doch nicht so spuk Geister oder so ^^
> Ihr kennt doch die Legende von Bloody Mary oder wie die heißt?
> Man geht um 0:00 uhr ins Bad oder vor irgendeinem großen Spiegel stellt sich davor sagt 3 mal Bloody Mary dreht dem Spiegel rücken zu und dreht sich wieder zurück dan sieht man Bloody Mary auf dich starren und blabla
> Daran glaubt nen Kumpel von mir oO Das find ich z.B. schon krank.
> ...



xD

Wie ich den damit aufziehen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ärgere ja schon nen Kumpel, weil er Angst vor Clowns hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. Juli 2008)

Glaubste ich mach was anderes?Ich zieh ihn immer damit auf^^


----------

